# Last nights flatties



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't think there was any rhyme or reason which way the wind blew last night!I couldn't find a smooth bank all night and pretty much got my azz kicked:banghead. Went to my honey hole to start with to find some one else was already there...:banghead"guessit's some one elses hole now...LOL":boo. Ran around most of the night trying to find half way calm water that wasn't capping from wind:doh. I did manage to kill 8 so at least they will make the grease stink:hungry. It sucks when you have to work for them:letsdrink.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

aint nothing wrong with that what is the tides doing for pensacola area this weekend ? anyone know ?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Can't complain about those man! There are some nice ones in there! Well, I'll take any right now! Great job!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that!!! Nice flatties!!! Thanks for the report and the Pics!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Under the conditions you were fishing in last night i would say you had a great night.Thanks for the pics and report.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like you did pretty damn good to me.

Supposed to be another banner weekend of heavy wind/waves.:banghead:banghead:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess of fish


----------



## BigCountry (May 1, 2008)

SOMETIMES YOU GOTTA WORK FOREM!!!! FIRST TIME POST


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, if its true you gotta work for them I forgot to clock in. I tried 4 1/2 hours, so lots of other fish though.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Again :hungry


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Great job considering the weather and a good report :clap



Thanks,


----------

